# Hirsch Offers Adelco�s Duplex Textile Dryer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hirsch Offers Adelco’s Duplex Textile Dryer*

The Adelco Duplex high-volume textile dryer, offered by Hirsch, has an advanced curing system that makes it one of the world’s highest production dryers for screen and digital printing. Users can double their production in half the footprint. 

It combines two dryers in one footprint for 20 feet of curing in a 10-foot oven using low-energy consumption due to a single gas burner and 7kwh electrical connection. This machine is ecologically friendly having the lowest carbon footprint in the world, according to Adelco. Due to reduced energy consumption, the Duplex reduces running costs saving money.

The Duplex has two independent conveyor belts, an upper and a lower, with independent belt speeds that automatically set to minutes and seconds. Independent high-velocity jet air is supplied to each belt. Each belt can easily be loaded from the front or sides of the dryer.

Other features include infeed and outfeed exhausts that remove chemicals and contaminated air from the work place, easy-to-clean air filters that require no replacement, and a triple insulation air curtain that maintains a cool exterior skin.

To view on website, go to Adelco - Duplex Advanced Curing System

For more information go to www.HSI.us, contact Hirsch Solutions at 800-394-4426 or email [email protected].


----------

